# Powerfly + Coil shock



## Shane.G.M (Sep 24, 2016)

Has anyone fitted a coil shock to a Trek powerfly?
keen to hear any feed back

Cheers


----------



## rancher52 (Aug 16, 2019)

Intrested to, Improve shocks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

